
You’re Either Venture-Backed or a Lifestyle Business: The Big Lie (2014) - bootload
http://hunterwalk.com/2014/03/04/youre-either-venture-backed-or-a-lifestyle-business-the-big-lie/
======
edoceo
I'm glad someone still has enthusiasm for job creating, real-value based on
profits business models

